# Plecos with Cichlids



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

what types of plecos can i mix with my malawi cichlids, i want to get some albino bristlenose. will they be ok with the cichlids? what other types of albino plecos are out there ?


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

Also i dont know if i asked before, but can cory cats go with cichlids ?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Not sure about the cats, but them pleco's would be fine. I keep L260 with mine and bristlenose which is most commonly found with them in the tanks. I have seen rubberlipped pleco's also kept with them.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Cories can work, but only with dwarf cichlids. I would not keep cories in with larger cichlids. You'll end up with poor eyeless cories if you do that (if they survive..).


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

or they may become a complete meal. as long as your pleco has its own territory, it should be fine.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

ok so im hoping to get a pleco, now can i get a bichir or ropesnake ? i have had two ropes and enjoyed them a lot, but what about a bichir and putting them with cichlids, any ideas ?


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

or would a pair of pleco's do better ? or a pleco and a ropesnake, bichir ?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i dunno about the ropesnake or bichir, but i would only go with 1 bushynose in a 40g.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

any other kinds of plecos besides bushynose ?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ah a rubbernose aka bulldog


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

how big do they get, how many should i get, how much are they, any pics of anyones personal ones ?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well they get about 4-5 inches, thats why i reccomend them. same as the bushynose. you really should only get one, as anymore would be too much for a 40g. around here they go for like 5 bucks. http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loricari/chaetost/407_f.php that link will tell u all about them


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

bsmith said:


> ok so im hoping to get a pleco, now can i get a bichir or ropesnake ? i have had two ropes and enjoyed them a lot, but what about a bichir and putting them with cichlids, any ideas ?


I think you're better off getting a bristlenose/bushynose pleco. The bichirs and ropefish get too big. I also do not know about their temperament together.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

sounds good to me, im going to the store tommorrow to look at some for my 10 gallon, i need something else for my angelfish and snail. ill see and maybe i can get something and keep him in there until i get my 40 set up


----------

